# December 16, 1770



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

What is this day?  

Many of you will recognize it, of course, Beethoven's birthday!  

It's coming up in just over a few weeks.

I plan on doing an "All Beethoven listen" on this day! How about you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, December 16, 1770, or thereabouts.

But first, there's December 11.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Not a bad idea, ChamberNut. Ive never really observed that day before, but, since it is on a weekend this year, I may actually have time to remember it!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm going to wait for the real celebration in 2070! If I live that long that is!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Look closer, Elgar. 2008 will be the 200th anniversary of the premier of Op.58, Op.67, Op.68 and Op.80.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Today's _Peanuts_, if you haven't already noticed.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> What is this day?


More than 11 years after Handel's death?


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

And here we are, December 16th. Us "Europeans" get to celebrate it a little earlier than those of you in the New World. So Happy Birthday, Beethoven, I'm gonna go listen to the 9th!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kurkikohtaus said:


> And here we are, December 16th. Us "Europeans" get to celebrate it a little earlier than those of you in the New World. So Happy Birthday, Beethoven, I'm gonna go listen to the 9th!


And I get to celebrate earlier than you! 

Happy B-Day, everyone. And the 9th is in my list, too.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Im going to listen to all the symphonies, starting with the first.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

This morning, I played Beethoven's 3rd Cello Sonata (du Pre and Barenboim)

I'm off for a drive to do some Christmas shopping, so I got a CD pouch with a "Beethoven Birthday kit", which includes Piano Concerto No. 3, Piano Sonatas 28 and 29 _Hammerklavier_, Symphony No. 9, String Quartet Op. 59/2 and String Quartet Op. 95, Cello Sonatas 4, 5 and the variations.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Listening to Beethoven's late quartets... Right now the Hagen Quartett's recording of the 14th now... 

~josh


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

My listening was limited today, although all the CD's I played were that of Beethoven's compositions.

Started with the Egmont Overture (Berlin PO/Fricsay), Rasumovsky No.3 (Alban Berg Quartet), Cello Sonata No.3 and a two-minute minuet (Casals and Schulhof), and finally the 9th symphony(Berlin PO/Fricsay/Seefried/Forrester/Haefliger/Fisher-Dieskau/Choir of St.-Hedwigs-Cathedral) . (What is it about this symphony that makes it a concluding work? )


----------

